# starting issue



## 01Passatx2 (Dec 7, 2008)

My wife's '01 Passat B5.5 wagon has been giving us a hard time every once in a while starting. :banghead: It seems very random, and what happens is that you go to start the car and all it does is crank...a lot! Some times you have to try 5 or 6 times and let it crank for a good 20-30 seconds before it'll start, then when it does start you have to play with the throttle for a minute to keep it running... After that it won't do it for about 10-20 start-ups, then it'll do it again. 

Any thoughts???? 
Thanks!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

First guess is that your coolant temp. sensor is on its way out...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

whens the last time you did spark plugs? They should be done every 40k miles TOPS and use NGK platinum plugs ONLY. 

Also I would throw in a bottle of 3m techron in the gas tank. Its in a black bottle at most all parts stores for about 12.00. All other stuff you can buy for "gas addatives" are a waste of money in my opinion


----------



## malidog1 (May 30, 2008)

I have a very similar problem-1999 A6 Wagon--a little Less frequently than that, but very similar. I keep cranking and work the gas pedal and eventually she goes. Almost like it gets no spark. The last time I changed the plugs I got a little bit of oil down the holes from a leaking valve cover gasket took me forever to start, but acted like this problem.

I would love to know what to do too.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

change your spark plugs. you would be amazed how much a difference it makes on a v6. EVERY 40k!


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

ive got the same problem 98 a4 avant. check the fuel pressure,found some vacume lines brittle. so i replaced them and change fuel filter. Hope it works ill let ya know


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

well that didn't work but what did work was the coolant temp sensor:thumbup: it was 15.00 from napa.. does your idle go low when first start if it does then theres what u need to do


----------

